# Revision Patellar Button and Possilbe Tibial Tubercle Osteotomy



## cwilson3333 (Sep 13, 2012)

Would like some input on the procedure codes for this surgery:

Revision Patellar Button Knee; Possilbe Tibial Tubercle Osteotomy

Diagnosis:  Patellar Subluxation

Patient had Makoplasty several months ago.

Looking at CPT 27457 for the Osteotomy
If just the revision of Patellar Button is done, what CPT do I use?

Thank you,

CW


----------



## cwilson3333 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Fulkerson Osteotomy*

Haven't heard from anyone on the correct procedure code for this surgery.

Still waiting,

27457 or 27420 maybe??

Thanks,
CW


----------

